# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Ασιάτισες bodybuilder

## isis

*Enji Khoo*







*Lana Ling* 






*Lyen Wong*

----------


## Muscleboss

cool! isis, ξαναβάλε τι βραζιλιάνες , είχες κάνει κάποιο λάθος.   :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## isis

ok , θα τις κάνω upload  σε άλλο server!   :03. Clapping:

----------


## Muscleboss

κώστα προσοχή στα επίμαχα σημεία, έχουμε και ανήλικους.   :01. Wink:  

ΜΒ

----------


## RUHL

> έχουμε και ανήλικους.   
> 
> ΜΒ


Καποιος να απαγορευση την εισοδο σε αυτο το υποφορουμ στον μικρο βασηλακι   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. Mr. Green:  

Τι ομορφες που ειναι ολες αυτες στα off season

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Τι ομορφες που ειναι ολες αυτες στα off season


+1

άξιες και οι ασιάτισες σαν τις βραζιλιάνες.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## SOLID

Βαλε κι αλλες ρε συ μην ντρεπεσαι πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες!!!
ΧΑΛΑΡΑ οι ασιατισες τις πατανε κατω τις βραζιλιανες κατα τη γνωμη μου!!!!!!!!ΑSIAN RULEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!

----------


## NASSER

> Βαλε κι αλλες ρε συ μην ντρεπεσαι πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες!!!
> ΧΑΛΑΡΑ οι ασιατισες τις πατανε κατω τις βραζιλιανες κατα τη γνωμη μου!!!!!!!!ΑSIAN RULEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!


Συμφωνω συμφωνα με αυτα που εχουμε δει μεχρι τωρα στο φορουμ.
Αλλωστε η Βραζιλία φημίζεται  για τις ωραιες γυναικες αλλα και για τις πλαστικες επεμβασεις...

----------


## RUHL

Νασσερ εσυ που ησουν οταν καποιοι απο εδω μεσα εβγαιναν φωτο με βραζιλιανες  :01. lol:   :02. Chinese:

----------


## NASSER

Χάζευα τις Πολωνέζες    :03. Military All OK:   :03. Military All OK:   :03. Military All OK:  

Μου αρέσει πολύ το ανατολικό μπλοκ   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## SOLID

Ωραιος ο Νασσερ join the club man!!!!



Asian versus Brazil  

    1        -       0

----------

